
Police can request your DNA without your knowledge via ancestry websites - neverminder
https://newsline.com/police-can-request-your-dna-without-your-knowledge-or-consent-via-ancestry-websites/
======
floatingatoll
The article can find no instance where non-public DNA data was provided to
police, and instead documents merely that 23andme has declined “every”
request, that Ancestry has only permitted requests for billing info, and that
the one search performed was against a public DB that was made private to
prevent that use in the future.

